# Printing Recipes



## Lynan (Jul 22, 2006)

Is there any way we can print recipes off this site without all the non recipe script?? I know some places have a facility to do this but I cant see one here at all. Would be a great help!! ( Just so I can have the recipes in the kitchen for staff to read/use without wasting printer ink!!!  )


----------



## DaCook (Jul 22, 2006)

Can't help you there , girl as I am still finding the tools of this website myself.


----------



## cara (Jul 22, 2006)

just copy the recipe text and paste into word or editor....
then it's easier to print...


----------



## licia (Jul 22, 2006)

I highlight the recipe I want to print - click print and on that page "selection". Only the part I highlight prints out.


----------



## cjs (Jul 22, 2006)

I do what licia does...


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2006)

> I highlight the recipe I want to print - click print and on that page "selection". Only the part I highlight prints out.


  That ought to work!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 22, 2006)

That's what I do ChefJune.  You can print anything you want by highlighting that part and press print then selection.  Quicker and easier than copy and paste.


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 22, 2006)

I had always copied and pasted onto microsoft works, then printed.  I just learned a great thing here.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 22, 2006)

good question Lyn thanks all for the response  a Printin ill go


----------



## Lynan (Jul 22, 2006)

Copy and paste huh?? That simple and I didn't even consider it!  
Ta peeps


----------



## Romany123 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Copy and paste huh?? That simple and I didn't even consider it!
> Ta peeps


.
Lol. Thats the way I tend to do it


----------



## Romany123 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Copy and paste huh?? That simple and I didn't even consider it!
> Ta peeps


.
Lol. Thats the way I tend to do it


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I highlight the recipe I want to print - click print and on that page "selection". Only the part I highlight prints out.


 
Well, a big long duuuuuuuuuuuuh here licia. why didn't I think of that?  and I sit in front of a computer all day, "processing" documents.  

I was doing the fairly tedious copy/cut/paste into my special DC (Eat This) folder, when all I had to do to obtain fast, delicious copy was what you have been doing all along.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Well, a big long duuuuuuuuuuuuh here licia. why didn't I think of that? and I sit in front of a computer all day, "processing" documents.
> 
> I was doing the fairly tedious copy/cut/paste into my special DC (Eat This) folder, when all I had to do to obtain fast, delicious copy was what you have been doing all along.


 

bug:

The difference is that with your method, you have a permanent copy on your computer where you can find it when you need it.

Licia's method is a good one and quicker.  However, if you want to modify the recipe, you have to go find it again and "process" it into your Eat This folder so you can change it and print it.


----------



## licia (Jul 25, 2006)

I finally got most of my printed out recipes in folders last night. I have the most delightful collection of recipes.  The only thing, I didn't include who the recipe was from in some of them and wish I had.  I will have to live another 250 years to use them all.  I did notice that I had made duplicates of some of them, but am including them in the books and if someone looking thru wants the extra copy, they can have it. I have a 3" notebook and 3 1" notebooks but haven't finished arranging them exactly right.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 25, 2006)

licia, I have been studiously attributing the sources of the wonderful recipes I've found here so I don't forget - I put the name of the originator right after the name of recipe.

Andy, of course you are right as usual, but I've found that I tend to use them more often if I've printed them out than if they are just lingering around on my hard drive.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> ...but I've found that I tend to use them more often if I've printed them out than if they are just lingering around on my hard drive.


 
You can store them on the hard drive AND print them...


----------



## mudbug (Jul 25, 2006)

I do, Andrew!!  But sometimes I'm in a hurry and just want the tangible directions right in my flour- or grease-covered hand.  Lately I've been going for the quick-print method.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2006)

Flour and grease!  Yum.  What're you making!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, something fattening and awful for you.  Don't forget the salt.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2006)

If it's fattening and awful for me it must be delicious!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 25, 2006)

See, that's why you and I will always get along well.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2006)

You got that right!


----------

